# [Wet Thumb Forum]-big change in my tank since few months



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

thought this was a pic worth posting.

its not the greatest photo, i will take some more tomorrow at different angles.

i cant wait until the rotala grows taller and glossos fill in. I am able to get some riccia which is pretty rare around here. BUt i only have 1 tank with no where to put the riccia. before i tried keeping it floating but it ended up in the filter. tried prefilter, didnt work well as slowed my water flow by a lot.

anyways, guess what size my tank is.

thanks for looking more pics tomorrow

this months plan:
add pair of apistos, whatever i can get my hands on as they are not common around the area.
or 3 more small rams (able to move to bigger tank when needed)
add pair of killis(isnt often avaliable)
few small ralphel cats wont hurt (able to move to larger tank when needed)

all those fish ive seen at the LFS are quite young, i could possibily be over stocking my tank. biologically, my tank is very stable as the plants do a lot of the bio work. i dont see any other potential problems other than agression or big fish. but i do water changes often, and have bigger place for bigger fish.

its weird because i know apistos breed quite readily and become agressive, but my buddy keeps quite a few rams and apistos and other fish together and he laughed at me when i mentioned their agression.


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

thought this was a pic worth posting.

its not the greatest photo, i will take some more tomorrow at different angles.

i cant wait until the rotala grows taller and glossos fill in. I am able to get some riccia which is pretty rare around here. BUt i only have 1 tank with no where to put the riccia. before i tried keeping it floating but it ended up in the filter. tried prefilter, didnt work well as slowed my water flow by a lot.

anyways, guess what size my tank is.

thanks for looking more pics tomorrow

this months plan:
add pair of apistos, whatever i can get my hands on as they are not common around the area.
or 3 more small rams (able to move to bigger tank when needed)
add pair of killis(isnt often avaliable)
few small ralphel cats wont hurt (able to move to larger tank when needed)

all those fish ive seen at the LFS are quite young, i could possibily be over stocking my tank. biologically, my tank is very stable as the plants do a lot of the bio work. i dont see any other potential problems other than agression or big fish. but i do water changes often, and have bigger place for bigger fish.

its weird because i know apistos breed quite readily and become agressive, but my buddy keeps quite a few rams and apistos and other fish together and he laughed at me when i mentioned their agression.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Very pretty! Is that the same tank you've posted before? I'd say your new layout is a big improvement, it's very nice. However&#8230;I think your fish plans for this tank are somewhat overly ambitious. It doesn't appear to be more than a 10 gallon, and big fish and aggression are pretty big potential problems. I can see six rummies and at least one ram, I'm guessing there are more, and I can't tell what else you have in there. I don't think I'd want to try combining apistos and rams in such a small space; I'd be inclined to stick with rams, and just one pair (although you could start with more and remove the others once you had a pair). Even if this tank were anywhere near big enough for raphaels, it's not set up for them; they really need to have caves or a piece of pvc or something similar to hide in while the lights are on, they are strictly nocturnal and will be very stressed in such a small space with no hiding places, so I'd definitely skip them, especially if you have any interest in a breeding pair of rams.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

thanks for the suggestions vicki. ive been working with the same tank for a while.

i will take your suggestions on stocking as i now realize i was just a little to excited. right now i have 6 rummys and a ram. its either a pair of rams or a pair of apistos as the main feature. substitute raphels with those lazy cories, probably skunk good contrast with the gravel. ive been told killis are okay with apisto species, but i know apistos get quite agressive. 

dont know where to put some riccia. the wood is not good for riccia as its quite hard keep the riccia on there.


----------



## vijay (Aug 13, 2003)

i personally would do a line od the lalieopsis behing the wood then the rolata stand but great improvement, what do you have your javas attached to?
as fas as riccia goes i'm trying to get a hold of some as a floater to help with algae i was thinking of using those feeding rings to contain it, where you gettinng the riccia, and killifish from?


----------

